# The weirdest thing happened the other day



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I am watching tv, some show on Nat'l Geographic about life in the Arctic.
So, there are birds protecting their young from arctic foxes and they begin to fight.
Kian's ears perk up and he is standing in front of the TV and all of a sudden his hair on his neck stand up and his tail goes between his legs, he bolts and hides from the tv. I have never seen him act like that.
We tried getting him to come back in the room while I was watching the show but he was on high alert. Then he stood there frozen and stiff and slightly shaking cause he was so tense. It was very strange.
I changed the channel and put it on CSI but he was still spooked, he even went right up to the tv anc then bolted a few times. He finally settled and sat with us on the sofa but was still on alert. 
We tried relaxing him as best we could... within 5 minutes he was asleep.

It was the weirdest thing.
Anyone else experience anything like this before?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never seen this kind of reaction but Catan has been aware of animals on TV. One time he stood frozen watching some animal on the screen. When the animal ran off the screen he ran behind the TV trying to find it.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

That's happened to us as well. I was sitting on the couch with Nico and watching the Dog Whisperer...whenever one of the 'bad' dogs was really misbehaving, Nico barked at the TV!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My theory is this: with the advances of technology improving sound quality that is broadcast to our tv the natural sounds, which include tones that humans cannot hear, really "speak" to our dogs. the sound of a happy yap has different qualities than the sound of an aggressive growl. I know that Reba can tell the difference when we watch tv.

She really gets interesed if it's a jungle animal like a monkey screaching.


----------

